# british insurance and driving abroad: need help



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm about to have my dream come true and the last thing I have to sort out, is the insurance.

First question: do you all have to tell your insurance company when you're going out of UK (for any reason)? I've been told that some companies consider people as not insured if they are abroad without having mentioned them.  In France we don't have to tell anything but I don't know about UK...

Second question: do you think using a business address as location is ok?

Last question: do you know of a good company for a R33 GTR?

Thx for help mates!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

speak to the people who insure you.

im bringing my gtr to france in july for a week, can't wait


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Alot of companys give you 90 days of overseas cover, they tell you this when they sell you the policy.
I dont think the adress matters much.
if you search this site it will give you all the info you need.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I had to tell my insurance company when I took my GTR to the continent, I told them the countries I was going to and I was given a green card certificate to cover me.


----------

